# Converting Hi8 video to DVD



## David Balton (Dec 18, 2009)

I used a Gigaware DVD video converter and ShowBiz DVD 2 software to capture video from a Sony Hi8 video camera on to my laptop. I then tried to create a DVD from the captured footage. After a completed all the steps to write the DVD, the DVD played back perfectly on my laptop. But when I put the DVD into my DVD player connected to my TV, it played video but no audio.

Any idea what the problem might be or how to fix it?


----------

